
Hollywood Must Pull Out of Georgia - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-pull-georgia-1216555
======
whenchamenia
So instead of making a point about the problem, mybe even publicising it, you
want to just pull out of the south and give up because the culture is
different? If so, good riddance.

